# "The Best Vacation"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

It's nice to be back to the salt air of the Texas Gulf Coast. Where have I been? Well, we will get to that in a minute. But meanwhile, each person has his or hers description of the best vacation, and like many folks who seek out to spend their time with friends and family, fishing has become one of the best ways to do that. This is just what Amanda and family did at Bay Flats Lodge while my wife and I were away on our vacation. This would be the second year in a row that Amanda and family spent their vacation down on San Antonio Bay enjoying the salt air of the Texas Gulf Coast. While they enjoyed wade fishing the shorelines and reefs that San Antonio Bay, I spent the weekend with my wife snow skiing in Breckenridge, CO. Not only do I enjoy the physical demands of skiing, but seeing how others run their lodges only broadens our service back at the lodge.

Note: Check out photos of Amanda's vacation

Captain Chris Martin
Bay Flats Lodge
1-888-677-4868
www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos of Amanda's Vacation*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More photos of Amanda's vacation*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Other Customers at the lodge*

Several shots from other customers at the lodge while we were away this weekend, and some shots from our vacation. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Nice Email While We Were Away*

Chris,

I want to take a moment and thank you for the great time that your team provided for us and our customers this past weekend. The fishing was great and the guides did their jobs and got us on the fish. I think we could of used them to help set the hook in our boat but that is fishing for you. I got countless compliments from our customers about how good your food was and how nice all the accommodations were. That is what I was impressed with the most. Fishing is about as much luck as it is skill. The food and accommodations though are controllable and your staff certainly showed my group that they cared about the quality of our stay. Thank you very much and I look forward to our next event at your place.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Weekend Wrap Up*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Silver G.*
04-12-2012
Chris, I just wanted to say thanks to you and your staff. Everything was great for me and my guests. I would like to give a few words of praise to one of your young guides we fished with, Mr. Rick Hammond. Super nice young man and a real go getter!! He works his *** off. I wish I had employees like him working for me. Again, a sweet lodge, excellent food, and a great little get away. Looking forward to coming back. Best wishes, Silver G.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More High Winds*

Brad B. wade fishing with Captain Cooper. This is Brad's multiple visit to the lodge, and we greatly appreciate the business Brad Aprl 12, 2012 "Wade fishing lures proved best in high winds"

Rhett's solid trout, a bonus while entertaining customers at the lodge. Captain Steve Boldt "High winds dig in" Apil 12, 2012.

Happy client with Rhett "Big red opportunities" with Capt. Steve April 12, 2012.

BIG REDS = HIGH WINDS Rhett knows after fighting with this red -Capt. Steve April 12, 2012.

*Stace*
04-12-2012
Chris, I just wanted to send my thanks for a wonderful time on our visit to Bay Flats Lodge. I really appreciate you fixing my glasses so I could actually see where I was going. Please tell Harold I really appreciate his help in enabling me to catch the biggest trout of the tournament. That trout is the biggest one I have ever caught and it was a lot of fun. Take care and again thanks for everything. Sincerely - Stace


----------

